# Java code UML generator



## Bit2_Gosu (20. Feb 2010)

Hi!

Ich programmiere Java unter Ubuntu (Eclipse). Ich sucher ein Tool, mit dem ich aus Java Code UML-Diagramme generieren kann.
Ich hab mir mal Umbrello angeschaut, allerdings scheint es Java noch nicht zu unterstützen.

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## kama (21. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

schon mal einen Blick auf argouml.tigris.org geworfen ? 

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## MarcB (22. Feb 2010)

Ja ArgoUML ist gut.
Würde ich aber nicht fü größere Sachen verwenden.

Wenns auch ein bisschen was kosten darf würde ich Visual Paradigm for UML (Standard Edition) empfehlen. Haben wir hier und ist echt gut.

Es gibt (nach Registrierung) auch eine kostenlose Community Edition, aber die kann keinen Code generieren und kein Reverse Engineering.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Feb 2010)

Soyatec - Open Solution Company: XAML for Java, UML for Eclipse and BPMN designer


----------



## Momolin (23. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin mit Slime UML Home ganz zufrieden. Ist sicher sehr einfach, aber kostenlos und für eclipse ein plugin.

Grüße Momolin


----------

